
Silicon Valley isn’t just disrupting democracy–it’s replacing it - dougb5
https://qz.com/1092329/mark-zuckerberg-and-elon-musks-quest-to-turn-the-whole-world-into-a-private-utopia-for-silicon-valley/
======
neo4sure
Read it. Don't agree with it. Sounds like the same negative attack that seems
to be coordinated toward the valley. Most of the guys writing these pieces
don't understand exponential growth. We will be going towards the future
faster than they realize. If America doesn't go there China would anyway take
us there. By the way, I don't understand how these guys keep aiming at the
valley while the NRA and Oil industry and walstreet have been so much worse.

